# Losi Mini T Baja Bug Body



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Has anyone ever seen this for a Losi Mini T ? If so a web site sure would be 

nice ! Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Check Horizon hobbies I Know Losi makes one!!!!


----------

